# First Bandsaw Boxes



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

After picking up my new found favorite tool, I decided to have a go at a few of the namesake boxes. I'd tried my hand at a far more complex piece with my old 9" table top bandsaw with limited success. I'm much more pleased with these. They were slapped together with scrap wood from other projects. I didn't pay a whole heckuva lot of attention to what I was doing, and it shows in a few spots. Anyway, I'm excited to try more complex designs now!


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

That's cool...I like the appliquéd heart on the front of the first pic. Did you cut that one on the BS or with a knife?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Very nice work. I really like the idea of a bandsaw box and it is definitely on my to do list. If mine come out half as nice as yours, they will be awesome. Fantastic job.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

mickit said:


> That's cool...I like the appliquéd heart on the front of the first pic. Did you cut that one on the BS or with a knife?


Thanks! That's maple that I resaw'ed and cut with the band saw.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> Very nice work. I really like the idea of a bandsaw box and it is definitely on my to do list. If mine come out half as nice as yours, they will be awesome. Fantastic job.



pffff c'mon man, we both know your first piece will be of MC Esher's Stairs or the Eiffel Tower to scale. Your work is perfect! :thumbsup:


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

No, Kenbo, you can't start doing this too! We have to have *some* area of woodwork where you don't immediately outshine our hardest efforts on your first try.

:laughing:


----------



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice job. I love the heart with the heart shaped drawer. looks way better than my first bandsaw box. And only one:blink: I'd never put mine on here unless everyone wanted something to laugh at!


----------

